# My Google Search History is Showing Up On Another Device



## sasha08

Good morning,

A few weeks ago, I helping my mother to personalize a new phone. 

As I'm looking at her phone, I went into Google and noticed that all of my Google searches were showing up in her search history ! I was dumbfounded and shocked to say the least. 

I have no idea how this happened and I'm worried that it might happen again. Not only with my mother but possibly with my co-workers. I'm not looking up anything so terrible...but I look at this as a privacy issue.

Can someone please explain how this may have happened and what I can do to prevent it from happening again.

P.S. My phone is a Samsung Note 4

Thank you in advance for your help & knowledge,
Sasha


----------



## Fireflycph

I do believe that Google saves your history if you're logged in. Then it can be downloaded on other devices. So, make sure you're logging out from Google and everything else when you use a different device. Here's an article that describes what they, among others, save about you. Ok, it is a attempt to get you to buy their service, but it doesn't get less valid because of that.

https://www.expressvpn.com/internet-privacy/how-to-permanently-delete-your-google-history/


----------



## sasha08

Hi Fireflycph,

Thank you so much for your help and for the very informative link. 

I just figured out what happened, thanks to you ! I logged into my mother's Gmail account using my phone. I just went to Gmail though my phone's brower and her login came up.

Please, do you know of anyway that I can log her out ? I'm looking now and I don't see where she can be logged out. 

Thank you again ! I am so close to solving this problem. How annoying.

Sasha


----------



## Fireflycph

Sasha,

I'm really not sure. I guess it depends on which device, phone/pc/mac, and which apps your mother is using?

If you can tell me which device and which apps are used I'll check later tonight.


----------



## Triple6

You probably signed into your Google account in Chrome or even for the whole phone. You need to make sure you have signed out of Chrome and her phone, she should have her own account to use with teh phone.

To sign out of Chrome on Android(and other devices): https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2390059?hl=en


----------



## sasha08

Good morning Fire & Triple6,

Thank you both for your help ! It is truly appreciated. This incident, though frustrating, has been quite an education. I learned A LOT about Google !!

Thank goodness, my situation has been resolved. I ended up clearing my cookies. After that, I went back to Gmail through my browser and my mother's login didn't pop up, which was a good sign.

I saw her on Saturday, checked her phone and none of my Google searches were on her phone. So you both were correct in your assessment. I never logged her out of my phone, thereby linking our accounts.

Again, the help from you both is greatly appreciated.

Sasha


----------



## Fireflycph

You're very welcome. Glad to be able to help.


----------

